# Analog Devices ADI 198x Integrated Audio Driver for Windows 7



## big16g4g63 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have a Dell Demension 8400 desktop. I just recently installed windows 7 on it and cannot get my audio to work. When windows does its online driver search it automatically downloads a driver and installs it. Well needless to say that my sound still dosnt work. Anyone have any ideas?? I have been trying to find a solution to this problem for about 5 days, Im about to uninstall Windows 7 and go back to xp home. Dell offers drivers but for only xp. I need a driver that supports this sound card (Analog Devices ADI 198x Integrated Audio). PLEASE HELP ME!!


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Usually it's RealTek drivers that run with the Analog Devices cards. A look at the drivers that Dell offers for XP should confirm/refute this.
http://www.realtek.com.tw/


----------



## smeg88 (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't usually write on forums but I spent ages trying to find a driver for this soundcard but eventually had to manually add the soundcard using the hardware wizard and thought I'd share with people. I was using some intel drivers I have downloaded - I've written a short tutorial on my blog (http://www.bondysblog.co.uk/geek/windows-7-drivers-for-soundmax-adi-198x-fix/) on how I got it working (I was using a Dell Optiplex GX280, so slightly different to your machine, and the dell website only supported drivers upto XP like you say). Good Luck getting it working. :smile:


----------



## Arty_FJ (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok i have worked out a way to get this SoundMAX soundcard work. Have to download the appropriate driver from dells website. Running it will first create a Dell folder in you C drive in that will be a folder by R****. Once that is created, close folder, go to ControlPanel then to Device Manager, look in unknown device and it shall show you your multimedia sound device, Right click on it and then select the "Update Driver Software" next window select "Browse my computer for driver software" from there on its easy, just point it to your c driver then that R*** folder and OK it. And there you go, it shall say sound card driver installed successfully. All the best, and i hope this helps


----------

